# Willow's first adventure



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

pretend you don't see the poo bag... 









Jake wanted this duck so bad. Good thing for the duck Jake does not swim yet









sit...sit...sit









the pond









willow after falling head first into the pond









as close as she got to the water after falling into the pond









playing in the dandelion fields seemed like a good idea... 









maybe not such a good idea after all 









and we saw a moose!!! well the dogs were sleeping...but I saw a moose!!!








hubbys pics


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ahhhhh lovely! Aren't they just lovely together. Willow looking gorgeous and cute. Jake the same lovely boy. Nice to see you and your hubby too...  Looked to be a great fun day!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It looks like a fab fun day, I love the picture in the dandelion field - one for a small canvass print maybe?! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks!! We took them to NH for the weekend , just south of the Canadian border. (no passport boo!!) We stayed in a beautiful cabin with the two ponds out front. Jake spent a lot of time chasing goose and I spent a lot of time stopping Willow from eating goose poop  but it was so much fun. 
Ruth I was hoping to hear you had a poo on the way when I got home.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Donna ....what beautiful pics 

I really did laugh out loud at them post dandelions!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Your husbands photos are really fab 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Never too many pictures! 
What a fabulous adventure for your lucky dogs - and wow! A moose!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh Donna ....what beautiful pics
> 
> I really did laugh out loud at them post dandelions!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> ...


We almost died when they came out all yellow!! It just did not occur to me. I am washing my fav jeans right now hoping they recover. They dogs get tubed tonight! I did get some good video though.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Brilliant pictures, looks like a gorgeous place to stay, love the last pic of you all. Sorry but you saying you had hoped Ruth had a poo on the way made me really laugh (thinking of something other than a puppy!).


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just noticed my previous post was my 2000th!! I am spending way too much time on here!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Donna, what fabulous pictures and such a a cute video of them running back to you. I love that picture of Willow running back through the field. As for the yellow legs..well, hope it washed out! 

Never too many photos...


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks like you had a fabulous time! The photos are lovely, little wet Willow looks super cute, and Jakey-yellow-legs is a delight as always. Great photo of you all together.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Just noticed my previous post was my 2000th!! I am spending way too much time on here!


Don't talk like that  I need you.... 
This is my only social outlet as everyone else is sick of my cockapoo fascination... You guys get me


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely pics.....lots of dandelions over here this year.....am now forewarned so thank you.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab photos and what a fun day xxxx


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow Gorgeous photos. Love the yellow dogs. And your husbands are just amazing. Quite the photographer. 






DB1 said:


> Brilliant pictures, looks like a gorgeous place to stay, love the last pic of you all. Sorry but you saying you had hoped Ruth had a poo on the way made me really laugh (thinking of something other than a puppy!).


I'm glad I'm not the only one who reads things that way before it sorts out in my brain lol


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Too adorable the two little best friends!! It's so sweet! Love the dandelion picture of them and how they turned out after hehe!! Molly would of ate the whole field I'm sure she eats those when she thinks I can't see her but I always notice They are so lovely and look so happy you are a good mommy


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What amazing pics, you have two beauties, they look so happy. Perhaps it was good they were asleep when you saw the moose, Jake may have thought it would be easier to catch than the goose! Lovely


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow Donna what fab pics! Love them all especially the one with you and your hubby with Jake and Willow, and the dandelions one. Looks like great adventure xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I hadn't noticed the video but that is so precious! How cute they way they listen to you!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I hadn't noticed the video but that is so precious! How cute they way they listen to you!!


Most of the time.... not all the time. We work on it A LOT!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Most of the time.... not all the time. We work on it A LOT!


I know what you mean When I walk Molly I say "leave it" at least 50 times I'm sure. People probably think I'm being mean but she picks up everything She is being a good girl lately though she is walking a lot better I am so impressed!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

we are living the same life. Jake tries to get away with more with hubby. I can hear him outside when he walks Jake... "leave it! Drop it! drop it! leave it! leave it!" .... we crack up about it all the time.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> we are living the same life. Jake tries to get away with more with hubby. I can hear him outside when he walks Jake... "leave it! Drop it! drop it! leave it! leave it!" .... we crack up about it all the time.


Nice to know I'm not the only one


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> we are living the same life. Jake tries to get away with more with hubby. I can hear him outside when he walks Jake... "leave it! Drop it! drop it! leave it! leave it!" .... we crack up about it all the time.


This is something I really need to work on with Dudley, he is brilliant at home when I say leave it - he leaves it (ok, most of the time) but anything discovered outside, now that is a totally different story. Unfortunately I think he has discovered that not much happens if he ignores me - I can't grab him if he is off lead (no point trying, don't want to turn it into a game of chase) and I do worry that he will find something quite dangerous to chew/eat and I won't be able to get it off him.
Getting back to your lovely pictures, I wouldn't have expected the yellow explosion either, will think about it now though!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super photos, you look be having a great time..... They made me smile, a wet Willow and the pollen pictures superb but worth it for the shot of them running through the field.... Two simply gorgeous poos


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> This is something I really need to work on with Dudley, he is brilliant at home when I say leave it - he leaves it (ok, most of the time) but anything discovered outside, now that is a totally different story. Unfortunately I think he has discovered that not much happens if he ignores me - I can't grab him if he is off lead (no point trying, don't want to turn it into a game of chase) and I do worry that he will find something quite dangerous to chew/eat and I won't be able to get it off him.
> Getting back to your lovely pictures, I wouldn't have expected the yellow explosion either, will think about it now though!


Dawn that is my issue with willow also. For Jake just me talking harsh to him sets him straight. Willow looks at me as if to say please woman you don't scare me! She is a lot more work but well worth it. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markt3857 (Apr 20, 2013)

What lovely pics & video. Jake & Willow are gorgeous!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Dawn that is my issue with willow also. For Jake just me talking harsh to him sets him straight. Willow looks at me as if to say please woman you don't scare me! She is a lot more work but well worth it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Ha - i knew she was more like Dudley! he just looks at me tail wagging when I tell him off as if to say 'yes but mum it was really fun...' only once has he ran away with tail down (The lemon cake incident!). The only other time he looks like that is in the bath.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Need to have another look....... Video yippeeee


----------

